
I dislike object-oriented programming in general - nickb
http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=645261
======
DanielBMarkham
In my opinion, this guy doesn't understand what he's talking about and
substitutes his experiences of bad OO for OO in general.

One could make a similar argument against any language, simply by pointing out
all the ways people screw it up.

I see this a lot in language religion wars. In fact, languages are just tools.
Some tools are better for certain things than others. A lot of coders never
understand that.

